# Ječet



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
dneska chci se vás zeptat o slovesu ječet. Najdu ve slovníku tisice vyznamů, i když jsou to jemné odlišnosti. Když se piše: děti ječeli, není to prostě jako řikat že křičeli, že jo? Je tam nějaké podobnost ke křiku nějakeho zvířete? Jako anglicky "squeak"?
Děkuju moc


----------



## Kyslík

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj,
> dneska chci se vás zeptat o slovesu ječet. Najdu ve slovníku tisice vyznamů, i když jsou to jemné odlišnosti. Když se piše: děti ječeli, není to prostě jako řikat že křičeli, že jo? Je tam nějaké podobnost ke křiku nějakeho zvířete? Jako anglicky "squeak"?
> Děkuju moc




Ahoj,

"Děti ječely" znamená to stejné jako "děti křičely", případně i "děti brečely". 

Jinak pozor na i/y, s podmětem "děti" je u přísudku vždy tvrdé y. Děti křičely, nikoli křičeli.


----------



## Jana337

"Ječet" stejně jako "křičet" může znamenat "hlasitě volat" i "hlasitě, až hystericky brečet". Zásadní rozdíl nevidím, alespoň ne bez kontextu.


----------



## Interfector

Já myslím, že ječet a křičet neznamená totéž. Slovo "ječet" si představuju jako _pronikavě_ křičet.


----------



## kusurija

Interfector said:


> Já myslím, že ječet a křičet neznamená totéž. Slovo "ječet" si představuju jako _pronikavě_ křičet.


 
Máte pravdu, nevnímáme tato slova stejně. Ale vysvětlit rozdíl není tak jednoduché. Já bych s Vaším vysvětlením souhlasil, jen bych dodal, že "ječet" může také ukazovat na vyšší tón(inu) křiku. Křičet má trochu obecnější a tedy širší význam.
Ještě existují synonyma např. 
řvát, řičet.. (pláč i křik)
hulákat.. (křik)
brečet, bulit (pláč)
...
..podobnost ke "křiku" zvířete z uvedených synonyn ukazuje snad jen řičet, některá z ostatních jen přeneseně.


----------



## kelt

Interfector said:


> Já myslím, že ječet a křičet neznamená totéž. Slovo "ječet" si představuju jako _pronikavě_ křičet.


 
Souhlas,

v souvislosti se zvířaty se to dá použít, ale v tomto úzu používáme častěji jiná slovesa:

_vřeštět_ - opice
_kvičet_ - vysoce položený zvuk prasete
_pištět_ - ptáci
atp

_Ječet_ je opravdu spíše vysoký hlas křiku, nebo nesoucitně _brečet_, _plakat_.


----------

